#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Phase velocity and group velocity in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## amita dhanwal

The phase velocity and group velocity are speed in terms of an expression which are directly equal to each other.





  Similar Threads: Expression for De Broglie wavelength using group velocity in engineering physics 2 lecture note download Relation between group velocity and particle velocity in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Phase and group velocity in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Velocity of Wave Propagation power system analysis free pdf download The Relativistic Addition of Velocity in engineering physics 1 free lecture notes

----------


## Girdhar Katiyar jss

hey amita...
thanks for dis material

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing...

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Thank you for sharing this material of engineering physics 2. Very helpful notes.

----------

